# Optimal conditions for a rhom



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Guys, I have a few questions concerning rhom comfort/growth:

1. Oxygen -- Do rhoms need lots of oxygen like mannys ?
2. Nitrate -- Does the nitrate need to be kept below 20 at all times ?
3. Current -- What should the GPH / TL ratio look like ? 
4. Tank height -- Is height more important than width?
5. Feeding -- How often should juvi and sub adult rhoms be fed for optimal growth?

I'm hoping the good doc could answer some of these, but please feel free to answer if you can

Thanks
~Elong


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Elongatus cockus said:


> Guys, I have a few questions concerning rhom comfort/growth:
> 
> 1. Oxygen -- Do rhoms need lots of oxygen like mannys ?
> 2. Nitrate -- Does the nitrate need to be kept below 20 at all times ?
> ...


1)they dont need it..but you got it..use it..wont hurt him
2)i would think nitrates would be the same for all piranhas
3)this depends on the size of your tank and size of your fish..
4)again this depends on the size of your fish..but a good point would be 18-22'' height on tank
5)feeding depends on your rhom some eat alot some wont..test him out see how he is..if you fan feed him 2-3 times a day do it..if not then try every other day

and sorry im not the doc..we wernt all blessed.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

So it wouldn't hurt to have too much o2?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Elongatus cockus said:


> So it wouldn't hurt to have too much o2?
> [snapback]1138722[/snapback]​


why have too much? again you didnt say what size tank and size rhom he is?


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

He's a 6" or less vinny in a 46 bowfront with a powerhead blowing constant o2 in his face

Just hoping this doesn't affect the guy -- he seems to like the current tho


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Elongatus cockus said:


> He's a 6" or less vinny in a 46 bowfront with a powerhead blowing constant o2 in his face
> 
> Just hoping this doesn't affect the guy -- he seems to like the current tho
> [snapback]1138745[/snapback]​


nah he loves it..will keep him active and build him strong..


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

*1. Oxygen -- Do rhoms need lots of oxygen like mannys ?*

Like any fish, oxygen plays an important role in overall health. Good surface agitation is a good first step. This will greatly assist in oxygen exchange. I personally like to add a long wand or an airdisc to furtherer the oxygenation of the water. Others look at that differently. An important key is to have good agitation up top. If you have that and you notice your rhom hanging out up top or gasping alot, you may want to increase agitation or add aeration to the tank.

To get maximum agitation, if you don't mind a little noise and have canisters, you can set the output so it is just above water level, this will get the job done!

*2. Nitrate -- Does the nitrate need to be kept below 20 at all times ?*

A good rule of thumb for nitrates, is that after a water change, you have 20ppm or below, you are good. I personally try to keep a 3 day a week change schedule, Monday, Wednesday Friday. Over these 3 days I change out a total of 50% of my water. My nitrates on any given day are below 20 ppm, and are usually 10 or below after a change. Last week I had heater problems, due to that my water did not get hchanged for 6 days. I tested if the night BEFORE I did a change, it was 30 PPM. So a good schedule that you can stick to is important if you want to keep nitrates down.

*3. Current -- What should the GPH / TL ratio look like ?*

I try and go with whatever works. On my 30 gallon rhom tanks, I had a 400 GPH powerhead. t worked, but offered little room for dead spots. When I setup my 55 gallon tank, I had a 900 GPH for a few months, and it was just too much. I now have a 400 GPH again on my 55 and it is perfect. The current is still strong a little over half the tank length, and he uses it alot.

You need to leave dead spots. The GPH you want will depend of course on tank size, decorations (for dead spots), and your fish's size.
*
4. Tank height -- Is height more important than width?*

This gets alot of debate, especially lately, and even superkeepers like Frank have chimed in. My personal view on it is that you need to provide your rhom with the biggest tank you can afford. To me, width is more important then height, because you want to give the fish all the turnaround room as possible. In my experience, rhoms tend to stay at the buttom of the tank a good percent of the time. This is probably due to them being deeper water fish in the wild.

So my answer, turn around room before height.

*5. Feeding -- How often should juvi and sub adult rhoms be fed for optimal growth?*

After a rhom has ended it's growth spurt (5" or so), I would say keep the feedings to a daily or every other routine. I personally feed daily, as my rhom gets quite a bit of exercise during the day. It is usually 1 shrimp, or 1 smelt, or 2 silversides, or some filet. I give him 15 minutes, and IF anythinsg left I take it out and discard it.

You really want to test with your fish, as you can't really give a blanket answer. You want them to eat until they are full, but you do not want them to get "fat". It takes trial and error on this, honestly. It depends on your fish itself, its size, its activity level etc.

I also choose a different week out of each month where I will fast my fish for a few days. I will usually go 3-4 days without feeding him. I like to do this, as it keeps him on his toes as far as eating, it just changes it up a bit.

Again it is important that you monitor your fish. As you don't want it to become overweight. I have changed my routine a few times to accomodate my fish.

*I'm hoping the good doc could answer some of these, but please feel free to answer if you can*

This is what has worked for me thus far. My rhom went from 4-5" when I got him about a year ago, to 7" today. Good luck bro.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> and sorry im not the doc..we wernt all blessed.


Come on lightning, just let it go, the little jabs at doctorvtec are getting old all the time..

You dont have to agree with him ever, but these little comments are not nessesary


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> Elongatus cockus said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I have a few questions concerning rhom comfort/growth:
> ...


Dude, what is your problem with him? Are you jealous or what? You are like a kid bashing him everytime you get the chance.








~Taylor~


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

wow thanks for the great answers doc -- that's why they call you the good doc

I have some follow-up questions if you don't mind:

So o2 coming from a powerhead is not as good as surface agitation? I always have crud building up on the top, so I may need to look into getting better surface agitation...

For my rhoms, I keep it bareboned, does decor=dead spots?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Elongatus cockus said:


> wow thanks for the great answers doc -- that's why they call you the good doc
> 
> I have some follow-up questions if you don't mind:
> 
> ...


Just keep big rocks and driftwood in the tank, away from the current. That way he will have dead spots to rest at. Maybe you could consider a small, inexpensive skimmer for the surface of your water. Probably not really necessary though.
~Taylor~


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Elongatus cockus said:


> wow thanks for the great answers doc -- that's why they call you the good doc
> 
> I have some follow-up questions if you don't mind:
> 
> ...


*
0*2 from your powerhead is helpful, and IMO looks pretty cool as well. Agitation plays a key role. But honestly, if your fish isn't breathing heavy, or hanging out at the top, I would not worry about it. As long as your surface water doesn't sit still like a stagnant pond, you are fine.









As far as dead spots, I like to keep a bare tank as well. Just because you are bare does not mean you have no deadspots. If you appear to have a place where your fish chills easily while the powerheads on, you have a deadspot.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

The good Dr. has spoken. I have nothing to add since all questions have been answered accurately. Of all those questions the most important one is nitrates because high nitrAtes are a contributing factor to bacterial infections and cloudy eye. I find a tank taht is not overstocked approximately 40% weekly water change is sufficient to keep nitrates in check. 400 GPH i find fine for 55 to 75G tanks. tanks under 55G 300GPH is fine. Once you have tanks over 100G than GPH obviously increases, not necessarily due to length though. Never hurts to have too much o2.

Lightning -- it ain't worth it... Relax.


----------

